# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Need Help for wigs

## Bellaa

Hi wiggers, I need your expertise!
Although my hair has grown back quite well since March 2015 (much thicker and curlier than it was before it fell out in Sept 2012) I still have the ophiasis pattern of big bald patches at the nape of my neck, and a small bald patch at my front hairline. While my hair is still above chin length this is not a problem as the hair falls to cover the patches. But I really, really miss having long hair -- I always used to have it long, and used to love putting it up in braids and beautiful, complex up-styles for special occasions and costumes. I am really into historical costumes and vintage style. So I am interested in long wigs. I would be ordering a custom one to fit my head, straight from a Chinese manufacturer.Thank you!

----------


## Simar

Hii Bellaa 

Why don't you try some natural treatment to increase the length of your hair? i think natural treatments will definitely help you and it has not side effects too.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Wigs look unnatural and you can wear it every time. However, there are so many people who don't want to consult any Doctor for baldness treatment but they like to choose wigs. But, you don't know how much harm wigs would have in future. So, think about it.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Wigs don't work as permanent solution for baldness and hair loss.

----------


## lexenluis

Which type of organic oil works? Is there any oil contains Vitamin-E?
V tight gel

----------


## lexenluis

Is Vitamin-E with essential oil makes your hair healthy?
Legal Steroids for Sale

----------


## nilesat

Why don't you try some natural treatment to increase the length of your hair

----------


## garygaspari

Which type of Natural treatment should I follow to increase the length of my hair?         
www.calgensoc.org

----------


## josemiguel811

> Wigs don't work as permanent solution for baldness and hair loss.


 hi, i agree with you the solution is temporary .. it is better to think long term with a good treatment

----------


## Luis Milano

En el foro de putas hair hacen un injerto de cabello que es para toda la vida.

----------

